# Reasons Houston can still win



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thought we needed one of these now that Dallas has pulled ahead.

- McGrady's greatness. If TMac wants to prove he is one of the greatest to step on the court he has to have a huge game on Thursday. And I believe he will. Anything goes in game 7.

- McGrady and Yao's pick and roll. Once again the Mavs had no answer for it. I don't see why we can't abuse this play with McGrady bumping into whoever steps out on the trap, getting to the FT line with ease.

- Horrible officiating. We can't be screwed again. We just can't. 

- Jeff Van Gundy. He has to have something in mind to slow down the dribble penetration of Dallas. We maybe be unathletic and slow, but we still perform best with our backs to the wall. James, Barry and Wesley have been knocking down their shots lately so this can only mean good things for these rhythm shooters.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

i just saw some of tmac's postgame comments. I dont get why he was smiling after the shot, then in the conference hes saying "I wished we won but I'm having a lot of fun this series."

man, he needs to have some more competitive desire. this isnt a pick up game.. come on

and why doesnt yao wake up till the 4th?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

oh and I saw another angle. David Wesley was wide open for the 3 off the free throw miss, TMac's decision was just poor.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

sherwin said:


> i just saw some of tmac's postgame comments. I dont get why he was smiling after the shot, then in the conference hes saying "I wished we won but I'm having a lot of fun this series."
> 
> 
> 
> > Well I'm glad I decided not to watch the conference.  What did Jeff say?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

sherwin said:


> oh and I saw another angle. David Wesley was wide open for the 3 off the free throw miss, TMac's decision was just poor.


maybe the time left was too little for him to make a wise decision?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

agreed. there was only one second left, even if he passed the ball wesley wouldnt have had time to shoot. McGrady better be as pumped up as ever on thursday.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

look, the last three games, we should have won. The series should be 5-0 by now. The Rox will lift and win the next two.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.clutchfans.net/images/headline/screwed2.jpg




-Taken from clutchfans. 


Goodnight everybody.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

it would take a miracle for us to even win at home, but yeah we could win it. but even then we go to game 7, where history is not on our side as a road team. but anything can happen. im waiting for our luck to roll in, it just hasn't yet.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

When we won first 2 games, we had 96% chance winning the series, but Mavs came back with 3 straight wins. Now they have 80% chance winning the series. We are not as desperate as Mavs after first two games, we can make it. I know everyone is as pissed as I am, but it's the time for us to show belief and support. 

Go Rockets. We Can Make it. nfire:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The biggest reason Y Houston can still win? CUZ THEY'RE THE BETTER TEAM. I refuse to give the Luckericks much credit for these 3 wins. Houston for the most part has been the superior team and it should be proven in the next 2 games.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

God, I hope so. 

hahaha "luckericks" good one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> The biggest reason Y Houston can still win? CUZ THEY'RE THE BETTER TEAM. I refuse to give the Luckericks much credit for these 3 wins. Houston for the most part has been the superior team and it should be proven in the next 2 games.


I'm so glad an outsider can see this, 'preciate the support throughout the series SPMJ. I'm not gonna make excuses for our loses, it's pointless now... but we can clearly outplay these guys. Winning 2 straight games against Dallas is completely reasonable. One big win next game and we'll be the favourites heading into game 7, simple as that.

Yao was a monster late last game, I've never seen him dunk like that before, continuously throwing down thunder dunks, he was making a statement... and if T-Mac can revert back to T-Mac of Games 1 & 2 I say we're in good shape.

About the coaching, though, I am a bit worried about JVG... this fine and ban threat thing can be disturbing and distracting to anyone, even a guy like JVG.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I gotta say one thing at that is Tracy guys as long as you have him you guys have a chance. And the way you guys are gonna come out is with a win or go home mentality. I think the Mavs will make a huge run, the question is will you be able to hold them off ? I am a Mavs fan I am a realist but not a homer. I wanna be balanced when I post on your guys board. If I have said anything out of line please let me know. Because I consider it a privledge to post on the Rockets board because I am a guest. Lets just have both teams play ball and not let the refs decide it and may the best team win. I think you guys take game 6. And then you are in the midst of taking the series. But I havent counted you guys out at all yet. Anybody but a fool cant count the Rockets out till its over because of the Tracey and Yao factor.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I gotta say one thing at that is Tracy guys as long as you have him you guys have a chance. And the way you guys are gonna come out is with a win or go home mentality. I think the Mavs will make a huge run, the question is will you be able to hold them off ? I am a Mavs fan I am a realist but not a homer. I wanna be balanced when I post on your guys board. If I have said anything out of line please let me know. Because I consider it a privledge to post on the Rockets board because I am a guest. Lets just have both teams play ball and not let the refs decide it and may the best team win. I think you guys take game 6. And then you are in the midst of taking the series. But I havent counted you guys out at all yet.


Well im glad your pretty smart. I agree, Houston needs to win 2 ouf 2. Dallas just needs to win 1. However, if Houston wins at home, which they should!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol. then its all even, and its a toss up, 50/50. The Rockets play soo good at Dallas, which the xeption of last night. However, it depends whether Houston wins game 6. i dunno, i hope they win, but im not too convinced since its at Houston.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats why you play man I cant count you guys out and since the Mavs won on the home court why cant the Rockets on thier home court ?


----------

